

Legislation would allow warrantless searches of disc duplication plants - anigbrowl
http://www.latimes.com/news/la-fi-piracy-searches-20110518,0,1268259,full.story

======
noonespecial
I worked at a very small disc service (Like Discmakers but not) for a few
years in the early 2000's. I can assure you that it would be near impossible,
even at our tiny scale to check all of the jobs that came through our shop to
be sure that none of them violated some copyright or another. We simply had,
as part of our contracts that the entity submitting the job was authorized to
use the material.

Its part of a larger problem that copyright holders and law enforcement are
pushing off their policing duties and costs onto businesses that shouldn't
have this burden and often lack the ability to carry it out in any case. Come
to think of it, its a lot like, ahem, _stealing_.

